# The Woman In Black (2012)



## Johnny Thunder

Here's a bit about Hammer's next production, and its first in - yes - 3D.

The plot of the flick is as follows:

_*The Woman in Black *follows a young lawyer, Arthur Kipps, who is ordered to travel to a remote village and sort out a recently deceased client's papers. As he works alone in the client's isolated house, Kipps begins to uncover tragic secrets, and his unease grows when he glimpses a mysterious woman dressed only in black._

Oooh, spooky, kids! Filming starts this fall, and I would guess it will be released next year.

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=13943

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15174


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Daniel Radcliffe has inked a deal to star.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-10684914


----------



## Spooky1

The Haunting of Harry Potter?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Some casting news, nothing Earth shattering...

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/39601/hammers-woman-black-casting-news-not-being-shot-3d


----------



## remylass

Is this based on the British tv movie the Woman in Black? It was pretty spooky. I might have it on VHS still, but it was a terrible copy. I don't know if one has to do with the other or not.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098672/


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Is this the opposite of "the lady in white"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's based on the novel by Susan Hill.






The film will be released on on January 20, 2012.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=19293


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*The Woman In Black*

....yeah, id see this...

http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie...r-takes-scary-turn-woman-black-053507659.html


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Thanks, guys for making 



get stuck in my head.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I just saw the trailer. Looks great!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

and here i thought i was the first to post about this...oh well...yeah, i wanna see this!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Love means never having to say you're sorry.


----------



## highbury

Full trailer is out. This looks pretty good!

EDIT: (Just saw that the trailer was already posted. Oops.)


----------



## NoxRequiem

Came across this clip:

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/01/20/exclusive-clip-the-woman-in-black


----------



## scareme

It looks really good. I'm planning on seeing it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

me too!


----------



## Death's Door

I'm planning on seeing it when it shows in February. Looks like it has the creepiness of the movie, "The Others" which I liked.


----------



## GothicCandle

I really wanna see this, hope the movie is as good as the trailers make it seem. all too often big name actors are what brings the crowds and with dan radcliff fresh off the harry potter series there is always the chance of it being a let down, of course he's a pretty good actor and i actually think he's a great choice for a horror, but horror is always a tricky genre.


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm probably taking my sister to see it. Normally, I don't like scary movies, but I really liked the play.


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like an old fashion horror flick. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Petronilla

Can't wait. I usually wait til the DVD comes out, but this is one of the exceptions. This looks theater worthy.


----------

